# Me performing Brahms first Rapsody ( op.79 no.1)



## Orestis (Jul 8, 2014)

Hey everyone,
I recently uploaded a video on youtube and i would love if you could check it out and give me some feedback.This was recorded live at a piano competition.
So here its the video(the video quality is terrible but the audio is pretty good ) :





Thanks for you time,
Orestis


----------

